# Clipboard



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*

As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.

So I've decided to make my own. How hard can it be? I've already decided on a 3 mm Birch ply board, veneered on both sides. I used to do a lot of veneering, parquetry (regular geometric shapes), back in the day. The first thing to do was search out Enola Gay, my veneer clamp. There is an 'atomic' theme to the way I name my clamps etc, as Patron once noted. They include

Enola Gay - Veneer Clamp (1220mm x 310mm)
Little Boy - Veneer Caul (400mm x 300mm)
Fat Man - Veneer Caul ( 400mm x 500mm)
Los Alamos - 45° Mitre jig (sled)
Trinity - 30°-60° jig.

I digress. To the best of my recollection I haven't opened Enola up since we moved here in 2004. I found her at the back of the wood pile and removed the spiders (ugh Arachnids!) etc and here she is










The first layer was some fairly unimpressive ash, ideal for the working face of the board.










Next and sadly last layer held Sapele, some kind of Lacewood and a thin strip of American Black Walnut.










This gave me an idea. When I was heavily into veneering I used to make writing slopes. Here are the last two, partially completed ones.










On top of which I found the rest of my Walnut stash and some small bits of Ripple Sycamore. Together with the clip I rescued from a badly beaten old clipboard here are my materials.










I plan on veneering the working face with one solid piece of Ash and the rear will hopefully be some form of Louis Cube (Tumbling Blocks) pattern, suitably edged for wear and tear. Although I may not have enough veneer to pattern the whole of the back, we'll see. I plan on finishing the board in Yacht varnish. Its going to have to take a lot of punishment. Not least from my steaming tea mug stood on it.

This has to be easier to do than start Impossible V, which is in the pipeline. All I can say to people new to patterns is 'Beware the Tumbling Blocks. Look where they lead to!'

Be seeing you!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Martyn, this looks like it is going to be an interesting project and, with your imagination, there is no telling where this one will go but I am sure it will end up being a unique clipboard, to say the least.

Of course, you do realize that once your co-workers see yours they will want one of their own.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


At a 'reasonable price' of course. That should put them off.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Huu Martyn but sorry once at work you will never see it again 
after the first tea break
my adwice to you is set up a production line from start …you will need it to overcome 
how fast they seems to disapear….LOL

I´m looking forward to see this

take care
Dennis


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Martyn, please be warned by my experience.
Once coworkers become envious of anything you have there will be some one of them that will decide it is, indeed, his (or hers) and expropriate it.
I had to resolve this problem by labelling everything, "Stolen from Don Butler".
It actually worked and today, many years later, I still have things left over from that era with those inscriptions still there.

So perhaps you can do something like that in the veneers!
I'd like to see that!

ddwwb


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


I have a big box of veneer from Lee Valley and have used some of it here and there for back boards for some of my scroll projects or thin overlays. This will be very exciting to see how you utilize veneers to make your beautiful designs. Without even seeing it, I am filled with anticipation as to the outcome of this project. I am sure it will be something that will be another masterpiece.

(No pressure to you there, Martyn. Just an educated guess!)

I can't wait to see this!

Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


'clipatron'

tow chain

studded necklace

=

happy stocker !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good project,just don't put to much pressure on Enola gay we wouldn't want her to blow


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Sweet. This will be fun to watch how you develop this.
Sounds like a nice project.

I have never named my tools, collections, or jigs. Maybe it is time to start.
Steve


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Sound like you had a "BLAST" working on this project! ....I know, I am reaching!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
You know naming tools and things seems to be a Brit Trait. All the cars I had over there were given names and 3 bass guitars and the big bass amp too. It's just like Brits often name their houses - this is quite rare over here. I was wondering if other Commonwealth countries give names too?
Good luck worth your projects, a new title of Clipboard Czar may be bestowed on you. 
I went to school in East London where funny dialects are questioned with "Why don't you Speak Proper, like what I Do"? I often use Cockney slang over here to maintain privacy - people think you have lost your marballs.
Have a great day.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Pardon my cheeky behavior, but I have to differ with you, Roger. 
Naming things isn't just a British thing.
I have practically no Brit blood (well, maybe a smidge) and I name things all the time.
We had a Volkswagon bus we named Brunhilda.
The last three Outbacks we had are named Princess, Prince and King.
I confess I haven't named our house, but it's a shame. The old dear should have a name after 206 years!
ddwwb


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing what you create - it is always a treat!
Maybe you can work your initials into the artwork on the back, that may help with any inappropriate acquisitions.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Don - Here ya go---

As a surname, "Butler" was originated by Theobald le Botiller FitzWalter (Lord of Preston). Lord FitzWalter accompanied King John to Ireland to help secure Norman areas. When men Walter led killed Dermot MacCarthy, prince of Desmond, Walter was granted land holdings of Baggotrath, County Dublin, and the Stein River lands around what is now Trinity College Dublin. He was also given an important fief, on which Walter both founded an abbey and established his Irish seat. Upon returning to England, King John endowed Walter with the hereditary office "Butler to the Lord of Ireland" in 1177; some evidence indicates that he was also dubbed "Butler of Ireland". As such, he had the right to pour the King's wine. This title can be defined as Governor by today's standards. His son, Theobalde Butler, was the first to hold the name and pass it to his descendants. Walter's grandson was James Butler, 1st Duke Of Ormonde.[46] Kilkenny Castle was the main seat of the Butler family.

Any particular reason for giving your outbacks such Imperial Names ? Must be in the genes. lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


alright..here we go….......ya know we have these great stores over here called wal mart…they have these really utilitarian type clip board..i believe there made from layers of cardboard…and probably exotic cardboard…from south Mongolia…i think…i would be glad to ship you an American exotic clip board…maybe with a label from one of the dog food makers….how about Purina…...or chow chow…..lol…i know you might be tempted with this offer..so just think on it….lol….grizz


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


I wonder if that flying clamp will produce a flying clipboard?









.
.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Roger,
I was aware of the Irish origin of the Butler name, but not in such fine detail. Thanks!
There is so little Irish in our line that only the name is left. My father's family was all mixed up with Irish, English, Dutch and who knows what else, and my mother's family was quite French.
The reasons for the regal names of our cars is both simple and complex.
The first one, Princess, was named by my sweetheart because it was a delicate white color (colour?) and she just thought it looked like something for a princess.
The second one, bought after the first one was demolished in a terrific rear-end collision, was a rather royal looking maroon and so, logically, it became Prince.
The third one, an astounding gift from our daughter, is a sedate two tone grey. Marge said, well, what do we call this car, and I replied, of course, KING!
So, you see, there's no DNA involved with this.
Best,
ddwwb


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


*Grizz* - thanks but we have a similar thing on sale where I work (Farm Supplies Shop) made of similarly exotic far Eastern cardboard with a plastic Vinyl skin on them, They retail at about £2 ($3). Problem is they look like everyone elses clipboard. I intend to combine difference with a bit of advertising of my own talent as a woodworker. There is method to my madness you see.
ps Wal-Mart, a great store ?!! (I've travelled and worked in the US)

Heyyyy *Abbott *! - now thats what I'm talking about.

*Roger* - You're avin' a giraffe ain't ya? This could be useful to confuse the other Jocks. Not that just being British doesn't confuse most other nationalities.

*Steve* - There might be some useful veneering tips coming up in the blog. No promises though as you seem fairly proficient as it is.

*Coz* - don't give up the day job, mate. lol

*David* (Patron) - LMAO. We sell carpenter's pencils (the oblong cross section variety). New, they are unsharpened and the same at both ends. A customer (a plumber as it happens) once asked me which end he should sharpen!

*Don* - message understood. When not in use it will be locked up in my locker. Hopefully I will take better care of it myself, when I'm using it, due to the work involved in making it. All the same some kind of marking seems a very good idea.


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Down here is also common naming houses, cars, motorcycles, boats for sure.
But my tools carry all the same name. "Where in the earth is the fu..ing screwdriver" (plane, square, bits, whatever)

Looking fwd for the veneering,

slowly Martyn, we all want to savor the sweet flavour of success.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Don, in my experience, labelling your stuff that way causes it to get trashed out of spite rather than stolen; either way, the result is the same. Not much you can do, I suppose.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Just don't have a Devon Syndrome moment.. or turn it into a Manhattan Project… lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention Manhattan, Larry. Its about to make an appearance in part two.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


As to the fella who asked which end of the carpenter's pencil to sharpen? Simply tell him to sharpen the write end! ;-)

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll be the first to admit that I don't know commeritis. After google, dictionary.com and urbandictionary, I now know even less.

It is interesting to discover the first 2 hits on google are for this blog. Methinks I'm not alone.

Somehow, this all does not surprise me.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Yeah, hey, what's commeritus
HUH?

ddwwb


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Hairy and Don - its a made up word to describe, quite literally, the inability to stop using commas. Don't tell me you call this → , <- something else in the US.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Really?
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Say! That's kind of fun!

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

ddwwb


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


I think, I have that, sometimes, when I write! (commeritus) Now, I know, what to call it! Thanks, Guys!


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *WHERE'S ME CLIPBOARD!*
> 
> As I'm sure I've mentioned before I do a fairly mundane day job, stacking shelves. One of the main tools for this is a clipboard, to hold my picklist. It invariably goes missing. Either I leave it in a trolley somewhere or, worse still, somebody 'borrows' it without asking. Hence the cry 'Where's me clipboard!'. The use of 'me' instead of 'my' is a dialect feature of East London and Estuary English which, along with commeritis, I can't shake off.
> 
> ...


Even an English lesson. One never knows where things will lead around here…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Old Friends*

Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.

Continuing the 'atomic' theme I now introduce you to Manhattan










This is the cutting board I use for parquetry. Made in 2001 and still going strong. Its basically like a bench hook, as used for hand sawing, with a couple of differences. Its made from a piece of MDF 350×300 x 6mm with a couple of strips of 12mm Birch ply attached(one at top back, the other at front bottom). To extend knife blade life the face of the MDF can be covered with self adhesive vinyl tile.

The piece of 3mm Hardboard (Masonite, could also be vinyl tile) attached at the right side is a 60°/30° right angle triangle which is a special mod' (modification) to this jig to allow easy cutting of diamonds for Louis Cube patterns.










In addition there are two identical spacers used to set the piece width










Before I start cutting there's one thing to attend to which veneers and people with long hair have in common. Split ends. I tape mine with veneer tape (very thin paper tape with a gum backing, which you have to wet, like old postage stamps), 'because they're worth it!'










Time for cutting the diamonds for the pattern. First I cut all the pattern veneers into strips (this time 20mm wide). Butt the veneer edge up to the back ply strip. Knife cut is the side of the ruler closest the ply strip.










The handy spacers making sure all the strips are exactly the same width. Once I've cut all the veneer into strips I move on to the second operation which is to cut the diamonds. Aligning a strip to the sloped side of the triangle guide I first advance it until the square end is all the way under the ruler and trim off the triangle of excess. Then I butt the sloped end of the veneer up to the ply and cut off a diamond.










I've used the same spacers for a perfect diamond.

When the strip becomes too short to reliably keep the 60° angle (by alignment to the triangle)










just move it over and bring in the next strip to align it against










After a couple of hours and aching muscles in the lower arms I've cut all the diamonds. Time for tea and custard creams ( biscuit of choice for me ).

Be seeing you.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of the first cube


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Should I take up the fine are of veneering I will keep Manhattan in mind..nice bit of kit…
Looking forward to more atomic moments…

I have quite a bit of veneer and even a vacuum bag setup… one day…maybe..


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Positively Nuclear Thinking, Martyn… 
Looking forward to this one-of-a-kind Clipboard!!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Now this is one I may have to try soon! I love seeing this! It is a wonderful way to get such perfect and uniform pieces. Thanks so much for showing us and sharing it with us.

Sheila


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Ever think of going to a high school/university and teaching a woods class? You are one hell of a teacher. I am thouroughly enjoying your first two installments!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Sweet.
Very nice, and simple. I like it.

You seem to do a lot of pre-thinking to your projects. I can really appreciate that. A nice way to spend idle moments in life.

Always watching,
Steve


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


You may get promoted with such a nice clipboard. 

You always do great work Martyn!


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


I sit quietly in the back of the room.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Wow! I have always thought veneering was beyond my humble skills, but your illustrations have provided some valuable knowledge. I have always admired fine veneer work, especially your fantastic pieces, but now I might have to try some. Maybe my own clipboard! Thanks mucho.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, have fun.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


*Steve*, I like to plan ahead as much as possible, thinking my way out of what pitfalls I can predict. That way the problems that always do occur are easier to cope with and fewer in number. I wonder what the cock-up is going to be on this one?

*Jeff*, I think I'll stick with correspondance work here at LJ's. I find face to face teaching a little nerve wracking.

*Sheila*, give it a go it really is easy. Just make sure not to leave too many gaps. I'm famous for that.

*Mike (Coz),* if I get promoted I won't need the clipboard anymore. Dilema!

*Mike (littlecope)* and *Larry* , lol

Part 3 will show the pattern build-up and features 'Little Boy'


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Martyn,
Many thanks for this blog. I am learning from you, and I appreciate your sharing nature. I've been pondering how parquetry can be used in my own work, and have yet to settle on just how to use it, but your work is hugely instructive. I always look forward to your posts, as they are inevitably insightful and helpful. My compliments. Keep on boxing!
Roger


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roger. Nice to know the 'how to' before the 'what'. I'm afraid I usually do it the other way around but then I do like a challenge. I am a great admirer of your work and look forward to seeing what you might do with this.


----------



## Ampeater (Feb 21, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


That is a great cutting jig. I have been working on a serving tray that has a base made up of 175 pieces, mostly cut at 60*. They were all 3/8" thick. I had a difficult time getting the cuts accurate. I plan to adapt your technique to my crosscut sled. It will make my next serving tray much easier to build.

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


great little jiig you have there 
thank´s for thaking you time and sharing so much 
nearly always a pleassurre to learn from you,have you ever thought on how nervewrecking
it is to bee a student in your classroom with that ********************tystick in the corner Proffessor…. :-O

have a great safe day

Dennis


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


You have reminded me that I bought a box of mixed veneers last summer. I am learning a bit here and a little Brit there about what to do with it. Another thing to try when I have the time. Very clear steps. thanks
Robert


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


I will pay a look in detail to this. Keep it slowly.

Is very hard to flip over the images, so I put a mirror aside, as follows:










it doesn´t look as Abbot avatar, does it?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


*Dennis* - Don't worry I've had to retire the stick for health and safty reasons.

*Fernando* - Synchronised teaching, with instructors for both left and right handed students. Now theres a thought.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful series on the Louis cubes. I'm using that pattern on my Sawdust Chronicles challenge build and picked up a few pointers here that will make my job easier.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how I would use up a box of veneers I received from a friend, most of the veneers were hand cut on a band saw. Most of the pieces are 6" W x 8" L x approximately 1/16" thick. Seeing how you did yours gives me ideas and courage to try something later. Thanks a bunch!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


I share your romance with veneers Martyn and I admire your work. I work them from a very different angle and have never tried what you are showing here. You are really getting me interested though. Your work is truly masterful. I look forward to seeing more.

Paul


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Old Friends*
> 
> Before I start. All the pictures in this blog (and all my blogs for that matter) are left handed. I suggest all you righties out there copy the pics and flip them, as I do with your's.
> 
> ...


hahahah, left handed pictures! brilliant
you make learning extraordinarily fun Martyn.
every think of writing a book?
all the best


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Tumbling Dice (blocks)*

Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.










Its a simple rectangular grid where the intersection of the lines mark the places where The points of the diamonds should be in the pattern. I used CAD to draw this but pencil and ruler would do just as well. For the 20mm diamond I am using the 'x' spacing is 20mm and the 'y' spacing 11.547mm (now you see why I use CAD), 11.5mm will do.I've drawn in the bottom left block as an aide memoire. This is taped to the bench.

Next trick is to lay the pattern out on some tranparent library film










Its clear and has a sticky back. The sort of thing we used to cover school books in, back in the days when we used books! So I cut a piece and laid and taped it over the alignment grid, sticky side up.










You have to remember that the pattern you now lay out will be laterally transposed, left to right. ie you are looking at the side of it that will be glued down to the base board. So to start out on the pattern here is the first block laid out and stuck onto the film.










I used the tip of my knife to pick up the diamonds. It is very useful for precise positioning of them on the film . Much more precise than my thick fingers










This is with a few more pieces in place










just about the time I realised I was doing this in a right handed fashion, like writing. I was forced to do this at school so I suppose it was a reflex action. Now the grid is printed on A4 paper (near letter size) and so doesn't go far enough for the pattern I'm using. No matter. A regular pattern has already been set up by the grid and the extra 1/2 block to the right and 1 1/2 above just tend to fall into place. Much more than this and you can obviously cut and paste sheets of grid together. Here's the whole pattern










The good thing about laying the pattern out on sticky backed film is that you glue it all in one go.

The next bit was fairly mundain and included trimming the pattern off square and adding a mitred border.
The pattern was the glued to one side of the base board. I normally use PVA but Titebond III was in my glue roller so I used that. The plane Ash was glued to the other side. The grain orientation of the Ash and a substantial part of the pattern were vertical (relative to the portrait layout of the board) so the base board's outer grain orientation was chosen to be horizontal (relative to portrait) to minimise warping in the completed board. The glue-up was clamped in Little Boy










the smaller of my two veneer clamps (cauls). This one takes boards up to 300mm x 400mm and up to about 100mm deep (though that rarely happens with veneering).

In the next part I'll be showing the results of the clamping and the fitting of the clip.

Be seeing you


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


I love this kind of *"online-live-real time blog"*

I´m getting somewhat suspended as if I were watching 24Hs series!!
You never know where the captain is driving us!!

That is tidy!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Sweet.

I agree Fernando. And we have subtitles too.

Steve


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


You are a hero of mine, what more can I say!
Best thoughs and a smile,
Mads


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


"Get out there and rock and roll the bones!" - Rush


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Does this veneer clamp have no name? Perhaps you could call it Feynman.

James


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


James, 'Little Boy' was the name of the atomic bomb dropped on Hiroshima in 1945. The other clamp is called Fat Man, Nagasaki got that one. Naming jigs after places, objects and events of the atomic bomb project is part of my 'black' sense of humour. My own dark side.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


I saw that in a previous post - I was trying to keep with the theme (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman).

Great project, by the way.

James


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Thanks, James


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


that was a new trick with the film 
great tip, thank´s for sharing it

and little boy ain´t bad either
I look forward to the next 

have a great weekend

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Looking even better .. professor…


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


A heck of a clamp for a heck of a job! BRAVO!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


This is a great blog. I love how everything is lined up on the film. What a simple and effective way to keep everything in perfect order! I like Little Boy, too. He gets the job done so nicely! Wonderful!

Sheila


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Interesting trade secrets you are giving away ) Great blog.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


Martyn who's your supplier for the library film? it's a new one on me I use perforated veneer tape which is a b… ache. Does the film peel off cleanly & easily after glue up?
Best
Trevor


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


you never disappoint Martyn 
thanks for the tutorial!
signed
- a big fan


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Tumbling Dice (blocks)*
> 
> Yesterday I left you with a pile of wooden diamonds. Now to make the pattern. I use a template to set out the blocks in this design.
> 
> ...


*Topamax* - I have no children to pass this all on to. So I'm passing it on to people who will appreciate and use it.

*Trevor* - My wife, who is a school headteacher, gets it from 'stationery suppliers'. You could either google that or try W.H.Smiths, they do smaller rolls (but still adequate) than the one shown.

*Coz* - Its a great clamp butI can't claim the design for it. Its from a book called The Marquetry Manual by William A. Lincoln ISBN 0 85442 042 8. There's also some interesting stuff on using a scroll saw for veneer cutting in there you might find interesting. It really is the definitive book on the subject.

Thank you *all* again for your interest.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*

Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.

I took the board out of the clamp. Flat as a pancake, no ripples in the veneer. Little Boy never lets me down. The edges were trimmed to size. and on the work side I trimmed back the veneer at both ends by about 10mm and fitted a new piece of veneer with grain parallel to the edge. This board is going to get some heavy punishment and this minimises split ends on the veneer. I then rounded off the corners (same reason) and sanded the edges half round. Finish sanded both sides to 240 grit, by hand, the drum sander would be through the 0.6mm veneer in no time.

Heres a detail shot of the work side










full width shot










And heres one of the pattern side, with the first coat of varnish on










I'll be varnishing for the next day or so. So don't expect a blog tomorrow.

Be seeing you.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Awesome! 

Sheila


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


fantastic Martyn 
it's got your signature on it, so now no one can borrow your clip board long term


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Flemming - I plan on engraving my name on the inside of the clip. It'll be obvious whose it is when you open it. I've been thinking over this business of people borrowing it. Our company is small and everybody knows everyone else. If it does go missing the person responsible would never be able to use it. Needless to say I will be taking great care of it. You never can trust those pesky customers!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


it looks good Martyn

and you are right about costummers 
think on how great it wuold bee if they just send the money and stay away…lol

Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Get out of here!!!! that is fantastic…


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys. Second side, first coat, drying now.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Hi Martyn.

If my version comes out *half *as nice as yours, I'll be *ecstatic! *Beautiful workmanship my friend. Simply beautiful.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Really, Really nice Martyn. I love optical illusion. You do very nice work.

Paul


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Looks great.
Nice to see your veneer press works so well. You don't have to have vacuum.

Steve


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


This came out great! Go to a vet shop and get a micro chip to put in the board to keep it from wandering off? lol

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Nothing says "Martyn's Clipboard" better than a finely done tumbling block design!!
It looks terrific, my Friend… I hope that it brightens your work-days!!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Thank you all for your encouraging comments.

Something I forgot to mention about this project. Its cost me nothing but the time to make it. For the first time ever I have not had to buy anything for a project. It was all already there in the shop. Even the clip is secondhand, from an old battered clipboard. Second coat of varnish, first side now on and drying. This yacht varnish really is like treacle (molasses). Still you can work it properly with the brush. Today I hope to be engraving my name on the inside of the clip.

Mostly though I'll be re-fettling the bandsaw and continuing work on the 'Great Lumberjock Shoe Challenge', always do one thing everyday that scares you.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Two Outta Three Ain't Bad*
> 
> Just a mini-blog today as I've found out the yacht varnish takes 12 hours to dry. Two coats, two sides thats two days. So I can't show the clip fitting yet but I can show you how the two sides turned out.
> 
> ...


Great work Martyn!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

*Ah, there's me clipboard*

Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip










Flip it over horizontally










Tape where the mounting holes for the clip will go










Now you can turn it around without fear of getting the wrong end and mark up for the holes










Cut holes and secure clip










I used some bolts and nuts fitted with shakeproof washers I had left over from my computer installation days.
Eh voila!










The final pics will be posted as a project, shortly. Thank you all for your attention and supportive comments throughout this blog. Its been one of the least stressful I've ever done.

Be seeing you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


looking real good Martyn 
but you will proppebly bee taken for the boss now from the costummers…..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


Wow.

As tempting as making a clipboard is, I have this gut feeling that it IS a whole lot more complicated (to do well) than it looks.

That's beautiful.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


So, so cool! 

Sheila


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


Now you can do some real fancy work… with your new clipboard..but keep an eye on it…


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


if it goes missing again… it wasnt me ;P
looking good martyn!


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


It's again a master piece….
can't wait to see your next project.
Thanks Martyn

ps. learning a lot from you and your skills

Houtje


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

BritBoxmaker said:


> *Ah, there's me clipboard*
> 
> Last part. Varnish dry. Time to position and fit the clip. First decide which end to mount the clip
> 
> ...


You always look like you know what you're doing when you walk around with a clip board. People are going to think you are the CEO with this one! Great Job Martyn!


----------

